# Hi there!



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello everyone...my name's Kelly and I'm a University of Kentucky student (will graduate in May). I have been reading this board and other cat boards and thought this one was the best for good information and fun topics, etc. My husband and I got married in July and got our kitten a week after we returned from our honeymoon. He was already waiting for us because my husband's parents found him a week before our wedding. He was tiny and so skinny and was just wandering around crying at his dad's workplace. So we said we'd take him in. It was too funny though because my husband used not to like cats--he said he was allergic---but now he loves him almost as much as I do!  We named him Oliver because Oliver & Co. was my favorite movie when I was little and he's orange and adorable just like that Oliver. I think there's another cute cat named Oliver on this board too! Ours is about 7 months old now and just a joy---troublemaker too sometimes (his current obsession is tearing bows off packages)---but I just love him so much.  

I uploaded pictures into my gallery so I'd love for anyone to go check him out! I'll try to post a couple pics here too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kelly! Well, Oliver might have had a rough start, but he looks great now! I'm sp glad you chose our forum. I think it's great, too. Good information and great people. Welcome; enjoy!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I, too like it better here than many other forums. Oliver is adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

your Oliver does look like the cat in the movie, lol! :lol:


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments on Oliver and the welcomes! I'm glad I chose this board already! I probably should have posted the pics in the Meet My Kitty one though. Realized that was there after I already posted here....whoops. :c)


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  
Oliver certainly is an orange cutie..hope you'll like it here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I like that pic of Ollie in the Target bag, it looks like a sleeping bag for cats :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. Oliver looks happy and healthy now! What a great first addition to your newly formed family. Look forward to see lots of pictures of him. They have a way of wrapping themselves around our hearts dont they!


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum, you have a beautiful kitty!
I'm also new!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the forum!! you have a beautiful cat! great pics


----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone! He has definitely wrapped himself around my heart, that's for sure! My little angel.


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Kelly! What a pretty boy you have!!! I am close to Lexington, I live in Mount Sterling. Congrats on being married and finishing school!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice pics, Oliver looks so happy in that bag, he wears it so well!


----------

